
Show HN: Mathlore, Your Math Knowledge Base - CatsAreCool
https://mathlore.org/
======
CatsAreCool
I created Mathlore to help students, researchers, and hobbyists learn,
explore, and discover mathematics by creating a place where they can collect
math knowledge (either in a public collection or their own private collection)
and easily discover it later when they need it.

This post is an update to post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22290812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22290812).
I listened to your great feedback, and I improved the site. Thanks for the
feedback, I really appreciate it.

New Features:

* Added the ability to have your own private collection of math knowledge.

* Repositioned the site as knowledge base where you can manually keep track of and store math knowledge either in the public collection or your own private collection. The original site made it seem like Mathlore was a math search engine.

* Added the ability to contribute to the public collection without needing to create an account.

* Added the ability to record and search for math resources such as books, articles, and online resources.

* Added the ability to record not only theorems, definitions, axioms, and conjectures but also record notes, exercises, and problems.

* Added a better landing page to describe how Mathlore can be used.

* Improved the look and feel of the site to make it easier to use.

* Added the ability to comment on items in the collection.

* Added the ability to search and tag information by topic. This is useful for looking tagging and searching for results in a particular area of mathematics.

* A tag can be anything you want and so in your private collection, you can use tagging of knowledge to mark things as hard, or interesting, or "On the final exam", or anything you like.

* Add the ability to export or delete your entire private collection with a click of a button.

* Fixed many rendering issues.

